# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [NEEDED] Design help and 3d printing/ prototyping

## badjet

Hi All,

I'm designing a relatively small item - 60mm x 40mm x 15mm max dimensions, and need some expertise in completing it in readiness for 3d printing. I'm currently using sketchup and need some help especially with the simple curves (although I'm willing to switch platforms if required).

I'd like to pay someone to complete the design for me and potentially print it for me, however, it may be more simple to get a local firm to print depending on your location. 

There will be recurrent work available as I develop the prototype and make other products to create a range. 

Please let me know if you're interested.

Cheers

----------


## lucky8s

Hey badjet,

If you are still in need of assistance, we would love to help you out.

Please contact me at admin@lucky8sentertainment.com or submit a message at http://www.lucky8sentertainment.com and we'll get back to you right away!

Thanks for your time,

Christian
Owner
Lucky 8s
www.lucky8sentertainment.com

----------


## Custom_Prototypes

Hi badjet,
If you have not found anyone yet I would be happy to help. Please visit our website:
www.customprototypes.ca

tel. +1 416 955-0857

Best regards
Andrew

----------


## Christian

Hi Badjet, 
Let me know if you want a quotation to go along with other Christian or Andrew, I don't usually use sketch-up but I can have a look at your model free of charge and discuss your requirements. We're a new start-up in Australia and are very competitive with pricing.

You can PM me through the board, email me at christian@makecorps.com or use the contact us form on the site at www.makecorps.com/contact-us or call me on +61 401 88 MAKE (6253), note that I am in Australia so it is going to be cheaper for you to email unless you are an Aussie yourself.

Regards,
Christian

----------


## ralphzoontjens

Hi,
As a product designer I am expertised in 3D printing for prototyping, contact me at ralphzoontjens@gmail.com and if you send me the sketchup file I will send you a quote.
We can print it in the studio so we will have very quick development cycles.

Thanks,
Ralph

----------


## 3Dparts

looking to have these made
Need someone to scan and think 3d print them out. Depending on costs can make more or less to be economical.

wheel center cap in 52mm ,NLA

see link for picture

https://www.screencast.com/t/ci8GY2vZKP

thank you

----------


## curious aardvark

what material do you want that in ?

----------


## 3Dparts

> what material do you want that in ?



I am open to material.  
Its just a wheel center cap

----------


## Casper

Hello. If you need assistance, contact me here

----------


## industrialforms

We have formlabs and photocentric SLA machines in house !
Get in touch for best prices!


https://industrialforms.co.uk/produc...aphy-apparatus



Hello from Industrial Forms!

We can offer really good prices and great service for your product !
Get in touch for free quote or project review by sending me email 
robert.plauszewski@industrialforms.co.uk  or true our website 
www.industrialforms.co.uk

Ohh please don't forget visit our gallery to check our project !
We are doing the best service only !

----------

